# Contractors License Schools.



## MC Excavating (Jan 26, 2006)

How did most of you guys get your contractors license?

Did you take an online course, a school, or just went and took the test?

Its time for me to break out on my own and get my California contractors license (C-12 Earthwork and Paving). It may take a year or so to actually start operating my own business, but Its now time to get my license first. I'm setting goals and this is first in line. I want to get the ball rolling.

I'm 28, and have about 8 years of experience. About 6 1/2 years of running heavy equipment in the field and about a 1 1/2 years estimating and project managing for a large union fence company ($2.5 million in sales).

I'm not the greatest at absorbing everything I read, so I was thinking a class or a video / audio course would be best for me.

Have any of you used a video / audio course?

Would you recommend it?

Have any of you used an online course?

Would you recommend it?

If you guys want more info out of me, just ask.

I also posted this in the Business / Contractors Licensing Forum.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I got my license from the school of hard knocks. Seriously though, no need for a license here in PA. I didn't know that certains states required it.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

in south dakota, before you can apply for a water/sewer contractor's license, you have to either go through an approved apprenticeship program, or have a signed affadavit from a licensed water/sewer contractor saying you worked for them for at least 2 years. general excavating like for home basements/building pads require no special licensing


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

MC,

In CT there is no general license for contractors. Electricians, plumbers, HVAC, and other trades are licensed. Septic installers are licensed, sewer and water line contractors are licensed all these have there own testing. Anyone doing residential work is registered with the state but no test. Demolition contractors are registered. It's possible a GC for larger work needs some form of certification. Equipment operators are not yet required to have a license but I hear that is on the way.


----------



## Jerry Hill (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi everyone,
My name is Jerry and I live in the Thumb of Michigan 35 mi east of Saginaw. I do small Excavating and landscaping jobs. I have a mini excavator skid steer loader, a small dozer and a single axle dump truck. I have been in business for 4 yrs.

In Michigan you need a General Contractors license which covers parctically the whole building trade except Electrical and Plumbing. I went and took a 3 evening class. I don't know how you could pass without it. The test covers everything from excavating to bricklaying to roofing to safety to business law.:sad: :blink: The class reallly helps you to know what to concentrate on. In fact most gaurantee you will pass or you get to take the class again for free. My test had I think about 100 questions in 2 parts and you had to get over 70% correct.  I would deffinitely Recommend it . I have been around the building trades all my life and I learned alot.


----------



## MC Excavating (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback guys.

In case anyone is interested, these are the different trades you need to have a contractors license for in California.


A: General Engineering
B: General Building
C-2: Insulation & Acoustical
C-4: Boiler, Hot-Water Heating & Steam Fitting
C-5: Framing & Rough Carpentry
C-6: Cabinet, Millwork, and Finish Carpentry
C-7: Low-Voltage Systems
C-8: Concrete
C-9: Drywall
C-10: Electrical
C-11: Elevator
C-12: Earthwork & Paving
C-13: Fencing
C-15: Flooring & Floor Covering
C-16: Fire Protection
C-17: Glazing
C-20: HVAC
C-21: Building Moving/Demolition
C-23: Ornamental Metal
C-27: Landscaping
C-28: Lock & Security Equipment
C-29: Masonry
C-32: Parking & Highway
C-33: Painting & Decorating

C-29: Masonry
C-32: Parking & Highway
C-33: Painting & Decorating
C-34: Pipeline
C-35: Plastering
C-36: Plumbing
C-38: Refrigeration
C-39: Roofing
C-42: Sanitation
C-43: Sheet Metal
C-45: Electrical Signs
C-46: Solar
C-47: General Manufactured Housing
C-50: Reinforcing Steel
C-51: Structural Steel
C-53: Swimming Pool
C-54: Tile
C-55: Water Conditioning
C-57: Well Drilling
C-60: Welding
C-61: Limited Specialty*
HAZ Hazardous Substances Removal Certification


----------

